# Nokia 8910i replacement



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Finally

http://www.mobilemag.com/content/100/340/C3910/


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Now that is Nice - I want one.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks very 90s retro


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks classy, how long till the screen stops working?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

......it'll probably get knicked beforehand. :wink:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

WANT.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,8764,73317,00.html


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Mmmmmm............v.nice!!!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Its 750 euros at launch, approx Â£500.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Its 750 euros at launch, approx Â£500.


Hopefully that will come down with a new subscription - do you know the official launch date ?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I will check, think its about may/june


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

some nice photos here


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Mates just had this phone after I showed it to him on here. Lovely looking phone, seems well made and sturdy for a nokia to be honest.

Haven't had a good play arund with it yet...

Got it fairly cheap Â£90 on a 400 minute contract on vodafone, I was told that Vodafone would be the cheapest network to go with for this phone.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

It's Â£85 for a 275min contract now... must be nearing "free" for the higher band tariffs... :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

is that with Vodafone or O2?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£85 is ok. But Â£599 for it sim free....LMAO.... surely only a pure thorough bred numpty would buy one.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> is that with Vodafone or O2?


Vodafone - "Anytime 275" tariff. If you sign up for 18 months, you also get stop the clock and half price for 6 months, plus a massive text bundle.

And yes, I still have a spare one of these bought at the "numpty" price of Â£160 + 18mth contract...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

just ordered my 8800 from O2

got it for FREE and they have doubled my bundled minutes and texts for 6 months


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

How did you manage that??? Are you a high spender with them? Im concidering buying one from CPW for Â£599...cant find one elsewhere...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Im concidering buying one from CPW for Â£599...


  its a *phone*  - it'll be free with a 12 month contract even with your current service provider very soon.... you could 200 big macs for that


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> How did you manage that??? Are you a high spender with them? Im concidering buying one from CPW for Â£599...cant find one elsewhere...


im a fairly high spender, am on O2 Max and my bills are (sadly) Â£100 - Â£140 depends if ive been abroad. It wasnt really that difficult, usually i have to threaten to goto another network, speak to a supervisor etc etc, this time, all i said is, what deal are you going to do for me, and paul (that was his name) just said, well the best i can do is give u the phone for free and give you extra mins/texts, thats the utmost best i can do...

so i said.. 

all over in about 5 mins.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

dee said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Im concidering buying one from CPW for Â£599...
> ...


Prob is its not avalable on Orange and wont be...so I dont have much choice. I was going to stick with my V3 but decided against it.

Us blokes dont have many accessories, and besides a nice watch I dont own any nice jewellry so i thought I ccan justify having a nice phone instead of spending hundreds on earings/braclets and crap. And its a bloody sturdy ohone!

I see everyone with a V3. Pretencious as it may sound I even saw a dustbin man with a black v3 the other day....exclusive...me thinks not! lol :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > jiggyjaggy said:
> ...


you got a point jiggy, women have handbags, necklaces, ear rings, bracelets, freaking nose studs, belly things... the list goes on and on and on

and all we hav is a watch, a wallet and a car key and of course a phone :roll:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Dr.P now I feel more validated in my reason to buy and keep it!

The Average girl has: 
Rings, necklaces, bracelts, watch, earrings, studs, handbags, fancy belts, lippies, anklets, belly button rings, purses, shopping bags etc etc etc

I own a watch and phone and a card holder as a wallet....says it all.....lucky im not more metrosexual! :lol:

The phone is a bloody good one in terms of build quality no doubting that. 80mb memory is pretty good too!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

The 8800 is definitely sturdy... I dropped mine onto a porcelain dish and the dish broke!  It's also quite heavy so if you're into wearing super-light fabrics then it'll make your pockets sag and stretch.

My only gripe (which I have with all "current" phones) is that it doesn't have the option to just ring... like phones used to... :roll:

It can play 64-note polyphony midi and MP3 files till the cows come home, but what I really want is a simple, unobstrusive ring. Even the alarm clock function now has to play a midi or mp3 file! Ah well... that's progress... 

And JiggyJaggy - of all places, you'd think this forum would be a bit more understanding of the people who buy things cos they look good! After all, why spend so much money on a TT? It's _*only*_ a car...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

...but if your new TT was going to be discounted 50%+ if you wait 3 months.... wouldnt you :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

dee said:


> ...but if your new TT was going to be discounted 50%+ if you wait 3 months.... wouldnt you :roll:


Nope. If you take that attitude you'll never get round to buying anything! Stuff will always drop in price - if I couldn't afford it, then that's a different matter. The way I see it, it's the early-adopter people like me who make things affordable for the masses...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> My only gripe (which I have with all "current" phones) is that it doesn't have the option to just ring... like phones used to... :roll:


Ive put a standard ring tone from a Samsung on my 8800 and used the ctu ringtone as the alarm


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Any other gadgets worth getting with this or asking for as freebies with the phone? Desktop charging dock for example

(sure I should be able to blag something free with it with Â£800+ a month bills!)

Dave


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

David_A said:


> Any other gadgets worth getting with this or asking for as freebies with the phone? Desktop charging dock for example
> 
> (sure I should be able to blag something free with it with Â£800+ a month bills!)
> 
> Dave


It comes with the desktop charger in the box, maybe worth trying to blag the wireless stereo headset


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

The Desktop charger is bloody nice...stainless steel with a blue neon light which lights up while the phone is on charge. 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

David_A said:


> Any other gadgets worth getting with this or asking for as freebies with the phone? Desktop charging dock for example
> 
> (sure I should be able to blag something free with it with Â£800+ a month bills!)
> 
> Dave


Â£800+ a month? who you been calling?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

0898 69 69 69 :roll:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Cheeky - no I've been overseas for about 50% of this year so far  have got well over 1/2million airmiles though! Calling Russia from Australia on a UK phone was never going to be cheap was it !

Dave

p.s. Thanks I'll aim for the wireless headset - is there a product code?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

David_A said:


> Cheeky - no I've been overseas for about 50% of this year so far  have got well over 1/2million airmiles though! Calling Russia from Australia on a UK phone was never going to be cheap was it !
> 
> Dave
> 
> p.s. Thanks I'll aim for the wireless headset - is there a product code?


Its HS-12W.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im sure that headset is something that the military use...its hidious black rubber. There are some which are cheaper but look and feel alot nicer on the ear. Why dont you push them for a Bluetooth Car kit....seeing as a headset is penuts these days. :?


----------

